# Catching limits on Big lake - HR&G



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

Another good day on the water for our guys that left the dock headed for some line stretching fish for the boat. Live shrimp under a popping cork was the deadly bait for most of our guides fishing on the south end of the lake today. A lot of our guys wanted to target redfish today for the famous grilled â€œredfish on the half shellâ€ dish. Nobody was disappointed as they headed back to the cleaning table. If you want in on some of this action and have some really super Cajun food call toll free at 888.762.3391 and get hooked up. Here are a few pictures and you can see them all by clicking here http://hackberryrodandgun.com/fishing/fishing-gallery/


----------

